
Microsoft can beat Google, but only by letting go of a cow  - littlemissdebbi
http://www.iijiij.com/2011/03/30/microsoft-can-beat-google-but-only-by-letting-go-of-a-cow-08261#
======
HardyLeung
That's brilliant! I wholeheartedly agree. Given that developers are going to
develop Android no matter what, reduce their obstacle to building WP7 apps
will result in lots of goodwill from many Android developers and the
opportunity to ride the developer curve. This is truly the "Developer!
Developer! Developer!" strategy (though not one Steve B. has in mind).

------
rst
Well, I guess we'll see how this works out for RIM. They've already announced
their "not BlackBerry" tablet OS will allow the sources for at least vanilla
Android apps to be easily built as RIM-tablet apps as well (though the
packaging will be different; IIRC, you won't be able to just give them a
.APK).

------
mayank
This almost exists, it's FOSS and is called PhoneGap. Windows phone support is
reportedly "coming soon".

